# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Another Freebie  Shape Map of the UK

## squiggler47

This is a UK map I produced for the UK as a shape, it is to scale and the parts are grouped as one shape, but each coloured part may be separated!

It was a trial for my final project to create a county map of the UK as a series of shapes, wish me luck!

----------


## royUK

Nice Darren, thanks for sharing

----------


## squiggler47

I will also be releasing a  county map shortly, again as a series of shapes!

this map is hand drawn, although it will still be to scale I chose this route to minimise the number of points for each shape otherwise the map will be slow!

Shapes will be named with the county name so easily referenced from VBA to hide and show and also change the colours to be used for charting!

Also as a hint to get people thinking, the shape points may reverse engineered and used to draw the same map on an XY chart!

The only thing I ask in return for these items is that if you create anything with them, you share!

----------


## squiggler47

As promised the UK Traditional counties as a set of shapes!

Each County is a seperate shape, so sections can be split off, they are all grouped as its difficult to position them. I also inculded the first map which I overlayed over the counties, this can be removed but it does show the country borders and the isle of man.

Both maps are scale maps, but both the counties map was drawn seperately and by hand, although it is fairly accurate I took some licence to reduce detail! I originally created a countymap using accurate shape files but the redraw time was small!

The second tab has a list of all shapes (there are some of the islands which I dint name!) that I named with the county. I refrained from putting the county names in the counties as text as it gets cluttered, but you could if you wanted!

Enjoy!

----------


## Redder Lurtz

Thanks Darren,they're really useful. If I create anything non-confidential I'll be happy to share.

----------


## AndrewTRSmith

Kind of reviving an older topic here. I was playing with this map today and created a macro to colour code each of the counties based on a set of values. Thank you for creating this map as it could be very powerful in visually represeting data from a variety of sources including Accounting, Marketing, etc.

The coding is still rough but I thought I would share in case anyone else could get some value out of it
GB playground.xlsm

----------


## Por2geezer

You do realize that this UK Counties map is out of date and represents the UK before the 1974 boundaries changes
You will see it has none of the Major Metropolitan areas such as Greater London, Greater Manchester, Tyne & Wear, West Midlands, Stractclyde or Merseyide feature. :Confused:

----------


## faithperdue

Nice & Great Darren, thanks for sharing

----------


## squiggler47

> You do realize that this UK Counties map is out of date and represents the UK before the 1974 boundaries changes
> You will see it has none of the Major Metropolitan areas such as Greater London, Greater Manchester, Tyne & Wear, West Midlands, Stractclyde or Merseyide feature.



I said it was a counties map, no claims on age!

 Coming from Rochdale where we don't count ourselves as part of Greater Manchester, but of Lancashire I'm sure many people will prefer this map! If I come across free data which allows me to add the new counties I may do! In my case it was accurate enough for my needs, which are all that counts, and I even gave it away free after hours spent hand digitising it!

----------


## ausrunas

Hi, 

Nice work.
Do you have new ( up to date) map by chance.
Or anyone could help me to get one.

I'm trying to create a heat map, however I'm strugulinig to find UK county map which could be broker down to excel shapes.

Many thanks, 
Aus

----------


## AndyLitch

Nice one......... Hope you don't mind but I've expanded it slightly so when you click on a county it highlights in yellow and presents a messagebox with the name..

GB Counties.xlsm

----------


## FDibbins

Thats a great addition, Andy  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyLitch

Thanks FD... Squiggle did all the hard work - i just added some code  :Smilie:

----------

